# zugriff auf Soundkarte für grafischen Equalizer



## Florian Strienz (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne einen grafischen Equalizer programmieren, der mir visualisiert, was gerade über meine Soundkarte ausgegeben wird. Ich will nur anzeigen, nichts "manipulieren".

Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist mit Java direkt auf die Soundkarte und deren Ausgabe zuzugreifen. Dies ist ja die Voraussetzung für mein Vorhaben.

Die Beispiele, die ich gefunden habe, gingen immer davon aus, dass man etwas mit Java direkt abspielt.

Gruß & danke für jede Antwort
Flo


----------



## Xandro (24. Mai 2009)

Moin,

dieser Link beschreibt Dir die Zugänglichkeit zur Soundkarte, unabhängig davon, womit etwas abgespielt wird:
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/sound/accessing.html

Sollte ein guter Start sein.

Gruß,
Xan


----------



## Florian Strienz (24. Mai 2009)

Super! Vielen dank. Das sollte klappen. Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar schon irgendwo ein Beispielcode, wie man so dann ein spectrum analyzer programmiert. ^^


----------

